# Vista-Notebook über Netzwerkkabel mit XP-PC verbinden?



## Mister Magoo (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe seit kurzem ein Notebook mit Vista.
Nun möchte ich, zwecks Datenübertragung, das Notebook mit meinem Rechner (XP) über ein Netzwerkkabel verbinden. Allerdings habe ich davon absolut keine Ahnung und wurde auch durchs Googeln nicht schlauer. Drum wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie ich vorgehen muss.
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.
Gruß MM


----------



## michaelwengert (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

bei dem Verkabeln kommt es jetzt drauf an, ob du einen Router/Switch/Hub hast oder es direkt verbinden willst.

1. Beim Ersteren brauchst du 2 Netzwerkkabel um die beiden an den Router/Switch/Hub anzuschließen. ( Fals du nen Router hast gehts bei Schritt 4 weiter sonst bei 3)

2. Beim direkten Verbinden brauchst du ein Crossover-Kabel.

3. Den Netzwerkkarten in den beiden Rechnern je eine feste IP zuweisen. ( irgendwas wie 192.168.1.x )

4. Nun kommt es drauf an welche Windows Versionen du hast ( XP Home/Pro, Vista Home....)

5. sieht man dann wenn man mehr Infos hat

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mister Magoo (5. Juli 2007)

Hey! Danke für die Antwort!
Ich möchte direkt verbinden. Nur habe ich da schon das erste Problem, dass beide Systeme sagen, es sei kein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen, obwohl das der Fall ist...
Weiß nicht, ob das Netzwerkkabel, das ich hier habe ein Crossover ist, konnte aber damit schonmal 2 PC´s verbinden. (Mini-LAN mit nem Kumpel, der das alles eingerichtet hat...)
Habe XP Home Edition und Vista Home Premium.
Bei XP konnte ich die IP ermitteln, bei Vista muss ich erstnochmal schaun, benutzte ich ja erst seit einem Tag^^


----------

